# Found Siebert Tricycle



## adpm57 (Jul 6, 2012)

Hi All

Found this Siebert Tricycle in my aunt's barn in Nebraska. Know it's a Siebert because I can read  but that's about it. Any information, year, style and value would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## bobsbikes (Jul 6, 2012)

*tricycle*

this tricycle is listed on tricycle fetish as a 6-60 spacemaster tricycle earley 50s around $75 to $150
nice find


----------



## ridingtoy (Jul 7, 2012)

Other than dirt and surface corrosion from barn storage, this little Siebert is not in bad shape at all and should clean up very nicely. You can tell by the good tread still on the tires it didn't see hard use. The seat will look in nearly new condition all cleaned up and the stitching looks good and tight after all this time. Nice find! 

Dave


----------

